# Monty Roberts Dually Halter...Worth The $$?



## Cocoa (Mar 10, 2011)

My aunt is interested in buying our horses a few Dually halters after she fell for Monty Roberts methods. I'm not against him per say, he does seem to have alot of easy to understand methods and seems like the lesser evil of the NH world (although he is a bit full of himself lol) but I'm thinking that the halters are a waste of money. They just look like a regular halter with a extra nose-band and a few extra rings. Would a nylon side-pull give the desired affect?

Anyone use these? What are your thoughts? Experiences? I'm just finding it hard to justify $50 for a halter even though its not my $$ lol


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I hadn't seen one in a while so I looked it up and read about it. I think you can accomplish the same thing with a regular halter and a lead with a chain to go across his nose. He doesn't pull, there is no effect. If he pulls, the chain reminds him not to.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I agree with iride. Personally I found all these "fancy" equipment doesn't really give you much of help (knowledge does though). I use $5 rope halter I got at the Expo. And while I like the idea of carrot stick (I like it more on ground than say lunge whip) I got mine again at the Expo for just $8. Doesn't have "professional" stamp on it, but works just as well. :lol:


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

I have one that I used on Hunter when I first got him and he was an unruly baby brat but haven't put it on him in over a year. I probably wouldn't buy one again.

What size do you need I can sell you one cheap :0)


----------



## SKF (Oct 21, 2011)

*Skf*

Hi I just joined the group! Saw Hunter65 reply regarding selling a Dually Halter cheap! I would need a medium size. I think this may be great for my 20 year old TW...I could not reply to you privately because I need 5 posts before I can send a private e-mail, so I thought maybe you could reply to me?


----------

